# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Τί μπορείτε να κάνετε με μια παλιά ασπρόμαυρη τηλεόραση!

## ok1gr

Μια παλιά ασπρόμαυρη τηλεόραση περιέχει πολλά εξαρτήματα που μπορουνε να κάνουν πάρα πολλά (ενισχητές ήχου, πομπούς fm,am, και πολλά άλλα) τα οποία εξαρτήματα για να τα αγοράσει κάποιος σήμερα στο εμπόριο στοιχίζουν αρκετά χρήματα!
Με ελάχιστα ή και καθόλου χρήματα και ελάχιστες γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών μπορείτε να κάνεται πολλά και χρήσιμα κυκλώματα!

----------


## ok1gr

ΜΕΡΟΣ ΠΡΩΤΟ -DISCLAIMER- (δήλωση αποκήρυξης)

Ο συγγραφέας του παρόντος οδηγού (ΕΓΩ) δεν φέρει καμοιά ευθύνη για πυρκαγιές, εκρήξεις, ατυχήματα, καταστροφή εξοπλισμού, τραυματισμούς ή οτιδήποτε άλλο προκληθεί από την κατασκευή και χρήση των παρακάτω κυκλωμάτων τα οποίο προβάλλονται ΜΟΝΟ για εκπαιδευτικούς λόγους. Επίσης θα πρέπει να γνωρίζετε ότι η χρήση ραδιοφωνικών και τηλεοπτικών πομπών είναι απαγορευμένη!


ΜΕΡΟΣ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ -ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ-

Μια τηλεόραση έχει μέσα κάποια ηλεκρονικά εξαρτήματα που έχουν τη ιδιότητα να αποθηκεύουν ρεύμα για αρεκετές ώρες ή και μέρες ανάλογα με το μέγεθος τους (οι λεγόμενοι πυκνωτές). Για να αδειάσει ένας πυκνωτής τηλεοράσεως (όχι τελείος αλλά για να είναι τελείος ακίνδυνος) πρέπει η τελεόραση να έχει μείνει εκτός ηλεκτρικού δικτύου (μπρίζας) για μισή με μια μέρα! Τώρα αν δεν μπορείτε να περιμένετε τόσο υπάρχει και άλλος τρόπος. Οι επικίνδυνοι πυκνωτές είναι μόνο οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί μεγάλου όγκου. Στις ασπρόμαυρες τηλεωράσεις συνήθος είναι σαν μεταλλικά τενεκεδάκια λίγο μικρότερα από ένα κουτάκι sprite zero (λίγο ποιό στενό από το κλασικό κουτί της fanta! (Δεν κάνω διαφήμιση!). Αυτοί οι πυκνωτές είναι συνήθως δίπλοί έως τετραπλοί δηλαδί έχουν από τρία έως πέντε πόδια. Για να τους αποφορτήσετε απλός ακουμπάτε ένα καλώδιο στο μεταλλικό σώμα του πυκνωτή και με την άλλη άκρη σε κάθε ένα από τα άλλα πόδια του. (προσοχή που βάζετε το χέρι σας!) Ίσως βγεί και κάποια σπίθα, μην τρομάζετε είναι φυσιολογικό!


ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΡΙΤΟ - ΤΟ ΑΝΟΙΓΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΕΩΣ-

Καταρχήν να ξαναπώ ότι η τηλεόραση ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΣΠΡΟΜΑΥΡΗ. Όσο μεγαλύτερη τόσο το καλύτερο!

Το πρώτο πράγμα που θα κοιτάξετε είναι να μην έχει μπεί στην μπρίζα για μια μέρα και φυσικά να μην είναι συνδεδεμένη στη μπρίζα. Στη συνέχεια ψάχνετε την πίσω πλευρά για βίδες και τις βγάζετε. Μετά τραβάτε το καπάκι προς τα πίσω για να βγεί
(ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΤΗ ΣΚΟΝΗ).

----------


## ok1gr

ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΟ  -ΤΙ ΘΑ ΒΡΕΙΤΕ-

Εκτός από διάφορα χρήσιμα και άχρηστα πράγματα θα βρείτε 2-3 μετασχηματιστές, 3-4 μεγάλους μεταλικούς ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές και 5-6 λυχνίες. Τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς τους ξεκολάτε με πολύ προσοχή (βλέπε ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ) και τις λάμπες τις τραβάτε προς τα πάνω για να ξεκουμπώσουν. Πιθανόν μια από αυτές να είναι κάθετα, τότε τραβήξτε την προς την κατάληλη κατεύθυνση, όχι προς τα πάνω!

Είναι 99% σίγουρο ότι θα βρείτε τις ακόλουθες λυχνίες:
pl504 (για το οριζόντιο) 

pl95 (ενίσχυση ήχου) 

py88 δίοδος για ανόρθωση υψηλής τάσης 

pcf802 

pcl805 (audio amplifier) 


Οι μεγάλοι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές που θέλουμε μοιάζουν κάπως έτσι:



και οι μετασχηματιστές είναι κάπως έτσι:

----------


## ok1gr

ΣΧΕΔΙΟ 1ο linear fm me την pl504:

με οδήγηση 5W μπορεί να δώσει 25-30W στην έξοδο!
όπου στο σχέδιο βλέπετε el504 βάζετε την pl504. Η μεταξύ τους είναι ότι στα νήματα η pl θέλει 27V/0.3A ενώ η el 6.3V/2A. Οπώτε όπoυ στο σχέδιο 6.3V εσείς βάζετε 27. Αν δεν μπορείτε να βρείτε τέτοιο μετασχηματιστή βάζετε έναν 2x9 και δεν παίρνετε μεσαία λήψη και τα ανορθώνετε με μια γέφυρα.
Τελος οι μεταβλητοί πυκνωτές πρέπει να είναι οπωσδήποτε αραιόφυλλοι!
Για ποιο οικονομικό μπορείτε να παραλήψετε τον μετασχηματιστή στην αρχή και να κάνεται απευθείας ανόρθωση από το δίκτυο.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ πρέπει να βάλετε ένα δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι στην μπρίζα και να βρήτε ποιά είναι η φάση και ποιός ο ουδέτερος. Στη φάση θα βάλετε τη δίοδο και από τον ουδέτερο τις γραμμούλες. Αν το φις μπεί ανάποδα μόλις ακουμπίσετε το σασί θα εκτοξευθήτε μέτρα μακριά!!!


                                                                                             thanks to erasor

----------


## ok1gr

ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ  -  Ενισχυτής ακουστικών συχνoτήτων με την pl95



ΏΠΟΥ:
250V εσείς βάζετε 320VDC
max2M βάζετε 47ΚΩ/2W
320Ω -->448Ω (4 του 1,8ΚΩ του 1W παράλληλα).
οι πυκνωτές είναι 10 μF/100V

- Η γη είναι εκεί που ενώνονται η 320Ω, ο πυκνωτής απόξευξης και η 2ΜΩ όπου θα πάει το ένα καλώδιο για την είσοδο ήχου και το άλλο πάει στο - του πυκνωτή επάνω.

Στο κάτω μέρος του ηχείου που λέει 10κΩ ΔΕΝ θα βάλετε το ηχείο αλλά από την πλακέτα της τηλεόρασης θα ψάξετε να βρήτε έναν μικρό μετασχηματιστή που στο ένα άκρο του είναι συνδεδεμένο το ηχείο. Θα συνδέσεται το ΠΡΩΤΕΥΟΝ του μετασχηματιστή (αυτό με το ψιλό σύρμα) εκεί που έχει το ηχείο και το δευτερεύον του μετασχηατιστή (αυτ΄ομε το χοντρότερο σύρμα) στο ηχείο.


                                                      THANKS TO PDMTR AND SIGMACOM

----------


## ok1gr

ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΤΑ 320VDC για να χρησιμοποιήσετε στο κύκλωμα.
1)παίρνετε ένα δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι το μάζετε με τη σειρά σε κάθε τρύπα της μπρίζας και ακουμπάτε το πίσω μεταλικό μέρος με το χέρι σας. όταν ανάψει σημαίνει ότι εκεί είναι η φάση. Το άλλο είναι ο ουδέτερος.

2) από την τηλεόραση βρίσκετε μια δίοδο του τύπου py1xx κατά προτήμηση 127 νομίζω ότι και η 133 κάνει. Αν δεν βρείτε αγοράστε από ένα κατάστηνα ηλεκτρονικών (15λεπτά) Image

3) τον ουδέτερο που είπαμε παραπάνω τον βάζετε εκεί που ενώνονται η 320Ω, ο πυκνωτής απόξευξης και η 2ΜΩ.

4) την φάση από τη μπρίζα την βάζετε στην άνοδο της διόδου (όπως βλέπετε τη φωτογραφία δεξιά).

5) την κάθοδο (γραμμούλα) την βάζεται εκεί που στο σχέδιο λέει 250V.

6)ανάμεσα στην κάθοδο της διόδου (γραμμούλα) και τον ουδέτερο βάζεται έναν πυκνωτή 20-100μF/450V με το - ΣΤΟΝ ΟΥΔΕΤΕΡΟ.

ΕΝΑΛΛΑΚΤΙΚΑ μπορείτε να βρείτε από την τηλεόραση έναν μεγάλο διπλό ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή 50+50μF. Τα δυο πόδια που έχει κάτω τα ενώτετε και τα συνδέετε με τη φάση και το μεταλικό σώμα είναι το - που πάει στον ουδέτερο!

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ-ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ-ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ
Αν το φις μπεί ανάποδα στη μπρίζα τότε η πηγή ήχου κινδυνεύει να ΕΚΡΑΓΕΙ! Shocked Shocked Shocked Shocked Shocked

----------


## stelios

Πολυ καλες οι ιδεες σου θα τις δοκιμασω!!!!
Προσπαθησα να σου στειλω το σκαναρισμενο σχεδιο αλλα δ ξερω γιατι δ μπορεσα. Ίσως να μην γραφω σωστα το μαιλ σου αν θελεις στειλε ενα μαιλ στην παρακατω διετθυνση κ θα σου απαντησω
steliosfrag@yahoo.com

----------


## thanakos

Γίνεται ενα πρώτησ τάξης .....ενυδρείο.  :Very Happy:

----------


## MHTSOS

Εγώ διέλυσα μία και κράτησα μόνο τις λυχνίες. Αν και δεν ξέρω τι να τις κάνω.....

----------


## kastavidakias

Παντως η ιδεα με το ενυδρειο δεν ειναι καθολου κακη ..... 

Φτου να παρει και την πεταξα.  :Laughing:

----------

chris73 (05-08-13)

----------


## staaronis3

Εγώ πριν 2 χρόνια άνοιξα μια κεραυνοκαμένη ασπρόμαυρη τηλεώραση έβγαλα τις λυχνίες και όλες τις πλακέτες, έχω αποκολήσει πολλά εξαρτήματα, αλλα υπάρχουν μικροπροβλήματα.

Οι λυχνίες επειδή δεν τις έχω προστατευσει μπορεί να έχουν χαλάσει.

Το ρεύμα που θέλουν είναι πάρα πολύ και φοβάμε μην καω μην βάλω καμια φωτιά κλπ κλπ

----------


## =PM=

Ωραια ιδεα!!! Βοηθάμε δυναμικά και στην ανακύκλωση!! Πριν 1 μήνα βρήκα μια 25" η οποια είχε τους παραπανω μετασχηματιστες και απο λάμπες τις: PL504--PL95---PL805. H ειρωνία ειναι οτι δν ειχα τι να τις να τι κάνω οπότε και τις έβαλα στο ράφι σαν διακοσμιση......Σημερα που ειδα το άρθρο η PL504 είχε σπασει απο αέρα  :frown: ......
Κρίμα και ειχα φτιάξει ενα ενισχυτήFM 5 watt. Τέλος πάντον ωραια θα ήταν να δημοσιευες ενα σχέδιο ενισχυτή με την PL805.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

η την κανεται κουμπαρά!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwCKZ8KMmTM

----------


## navar

> η την κανεται κουμπαρά!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwCKZ8KMmTM



 χοχοχοχοχοχοχοχ
τρομερός τεχνικός ! έδωσε άλλο νόημα στην ανακύκλωση και στην δημιουργικότητα !
άλλο νόημα στο DIY project απο χαλασμένες συσκευές !

----------


## ninolas

παιδιά θα μου δώσουν μια τηλεόραση αλλά όχι ασπρόμαυρη,έγχρωμη..
αξίζει να ασχοληθώ? λάμπες δεν πιστεύω να έχει άλλα μετασχηματιστές πυκνωτές και αντιστάσεις θα έχει σωστά ? τι λέτε ?

----------


## ΠΑΝ

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ

Για την pl95  4,5V/0,3A  τα νήματα

----------


## ninolas

> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ
> 
> Για την pl95  4,5V/0,3A  τα νήματα



σε εμένα το διευκρίνισες ?

----------


## edgar

Ασχετο και συναμα σχετικο με το θεμα , πριν απο καμποσο καιρο ειχα δει αυτο http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijAaLxiYiWM

----------


## agis68

Πολύ ωραιο το θέμα που άνοιξες οκ1gr. Πράγματι μια παλιά Β/W τηλεόραση εχει πολλά εξαρτήματα χρήσιμα. Φυσικά αν βρεις μια πεταμένη που λογικά δεν δουλευει θέλουν τα περισσότερα εξαρτήμα έλεγχο οτι δουλεύουν. Αυτό είναι κοπιαστικό και χρονοβόρο. Το καλύτερο είναι να πετύχεις μια που να δουλεύει εκεί θα ξέρεις οτι όλα τα εξαρτήματα είναι οκ. Εχω διαλύσει πάνω από 50 τηλεοράσεις οι οποίες δίνουν πολύ καλά εξαρτήματα (κυρίως γερμανικές μάρκες). αλλά και πολλά εξαρτήματα μη ηλεκτρονικά (βίδες, στηρίγματα κλπ) πολύ χρήσιμα. Το ξύλινο κουτί είναι οτι καλύτερο και μπορείς να κάνεις πολλά πράγματα όμορφα, ράφια, να βάλεις υπολογιστή μέσα, να βάλεις μονιτορ απο υπολογιστή και να προβάλλεται με τη κούρμπα του γυαλιού και άλλα πολλά. Για να καταλάβαιτε το πλήθος των υλικών που δίνει μια τετοια τηλεόραση να υπολογίσεται οτι μια 29 τηλεόραση δίνει περίπου περί τα 300 εξαρτήματα συνολικού βάρους 3 κιλών. Το πιο βαρύ είναι  μετασχηματιστής ισχύος περίπου απο 300-500 γραμμάρια οι λάμπες εχουν βάρος συνολικα περί τα 300 γραμμάρια και οι πυκνωτές οι μεγάλοι βάρος 100-150 γραμμάρια. Μόνο οι αντιστάσεις που θα βγάλετε συνολικά εχουν βάρος 150 γραμμάρια και το πηνιόσυρμα της οθόνης εχει βάρος 150 γραμμαρια. Το συνολικό βάρος πυκνωτών (χωρίς τους μεγάλους) είναι άλλα 100 γραμμάρια και άλλα 30 οι δίοδοι. 

Το εγχείρημα αξίζει απο κάθε άποψη και συμβάλλουμε στην ανακύκλωση.

----------


## p.gabr

> Το εγχείρημα αξίζει απο κάθε άποψη και συμβάλλουμε στην ανακύκλωση.



.............................*ΣΩΣΤΟ.*............

Και με λιγη φαντασία πάμε αλλου
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## KOKAR

το μόνο που θα έκανα με ενα κουτί απο Τν ( έγχρωμη η ασπρόμαυρη ) είναι ένα ενυδρείο......

----------


## primeras

Κάποιος που είχα δει κάπου, δεν θυμάμαι που, μπορεί και εδώ, μια παλιά τηλεόραση την είχε κάνει γλάστρα!!!

... και ήταν εξαιρετική.

----------


## kioan

> Κάποιος που είχα δει κάπου, δεν θυμάμαι που, μπορεί και εδώ, μια παλιά τηλεόραση την είχε κάνει γλάστρα!!!
> 
> ... και ήταν εξαιρετική.



Ίσως να το είδες και εδώ στο forum  :Wink:

----------


## primeras

> Ίσως να το είδες και εδώ στο forum



Μπράβο ρε φίλε!!

Φοβερή και πρωτότυπη ιδέα!

----------


## ninolas

> παιδιά θα μου δώσουν μια τηλεόραση αλλά όχι ασπρόμαυρη,έγχρωμη..
> αξίζει να ασχοληθώ? λάμπες δεν πιστεύω να έχει άλλα μετασχηματιστές πυκνωτές και αντιστάσεις θα έχει σωστά ? τι λέτε ?



θα μου απαντήσει κανένας σε αυτό ? Please....!!!!!

----------


## NOE

> Πολύ ωραιο το θέμα που άνοιξες οκ1gr. Πράγματι μια παλιά Β/W τηλεόραση εχει πολλά εξαρτήματα χρήσιμα. Φυσικά αν βρεις μια πεταμένη που λογικά δεν δουλευει θέλουν τα περισσότερα εξαρτήμα έλεγχο οτι δουλεύουν. Αυτό είναι κοπιαστικό και χρονοβόρο. Το καλύτερο είναι να πετύχεις μια που να δουλεύει εκεί θα ξέρεις οτι όλα τα εξαρτήματα είναι οκ. Εχω διαλύσει πάνω από 50 τηλεοράσεις οι οποίες δίνουν πολύ καλά εξαρτήματα (κυρίως γερμανικές μάρκες). αλλά και πολλά εξαρτήματα μη ηλεκτρονικά (βίδες, στηρίγματα κλπ) πολύ χρήσιμα. Το ξύλινο κουτί είναι οτι καλύτερο και μπορείς να κάνεις πολλά πράγματα όμορφα, ράφια, να βάλεις υπολογιστή μέσα, να βάλεις μονιτορ απο υπολογιστή και να προβάλλεται με τη κούρμπα του γυαλιού και άλλα πολλά. Για να καταλάβαιτε το πλήθος των υλικών που δίνει μια τετοια τηλεόραση να υπολογίσεται οτι μια 29 τηλεόραση δίνει περίπου περί τα 300 εξαρτήματα συνολικού βάρους 3 κιλών. Το πιο βαρύ είναι  μετασχηματιστής ισχύος περίπου απο 300-500 γραμμάρια οι λάμπες εχουν βάρος συνολικα περί τα 300 γραμμάρια και οι πυκνωτές οι μεγάλοι βάρος 100-150 γραμμάρια. Μόνο οι αντιστάσεις που θα βγάλετε συνολικά εχουν βάρος 150 γραμμάρια και το πηνιόσυρμα της οθόνης εχει βάρος 150 γραμμαρια. Το συνολικό βάρος πυκνωτών (χωρίς τους μεγάλους) είναι άλλα 100 γραμμάρια και άλλα 30 οι δίοδοι. 
> 
> Το εγχείρημα αξίζει απο κάθε άποψη και συμβάλλουμε στην ανακύκλωση.



Μια ερώτηση, όταν πηγαίνεις σε ενα κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών τους λες πχ:"βάλε 300 γραμμάρια διόδους και κάνα κιλό πυκνωτές και αντιστάσεις" 
?? :Tongue2:

----------

πετρος647 (06-08-13)

----------


## agis68

> Μια ερώτηση, όταν πηγαίνεις σε ενα κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών τους λες πχ:"βάλε 300 γραμμάρια διόδους και κάνα κιλό πυκνωτές και αντιστάσεις" 
> ??



Σίγουρα όχι, αλλά το είπα για να καταλάβαιτε το βάρος των υλικών που κουβαλάει μια τέτοια τηλεόραση, που είναι χρήσιμα για επαναχρήση

----------


## aris285

να σου πω καλητερα θα ηταν να τα περναμε με το κιλο. αντε να κανεις παραγγελια 100 αντιστασεις απο 30 κωδικους και καμια 20 τρανζιστορ απο 10 κωδικους.θελει ενα μεροκαματο να τα ξεδιαλεξει :Biggrin:

----------


## agis68

> θα μου απαντήσει κανένας σε αυτό ? Please....!!!!!



Φυσικά αξίζει αρκεί να είναι CRT δηλαδή να έχει σωλήνα καθοδικό. Φυσικά δεν θα βρεις λυχνίες αλλά πάλι θα βγάλεις όλα τα βασικά εξαρτήματα. 

Κάτι που δεν ζησητήσαμε σε αυτό το θέμα είναι ο τρόπος βγαλσίματος εξαρτημάτων. Λοιπόν επειδή έχω δοκιμάσει σχεδόν όλους τους τρόπους ενός ερασιτέχνη, να σας μεταφέρω την εμεπειρία μου.....
1. Με κολλητήρι και τρόμπα ...είναι ο πιο αργός, βασανιστικός τρόπος για να βγάλεις εξαρτήματα. Ο τροπός αυτός εδίκνυται μονο σε παλιες συσκευές που έχουν μόνο 1 στρώμα κολλήσεων (δεν είναι double sided pcb) Στις παλιές συσκευές αφαιρουνται εύκολα τα εξαρτήματα αλλά σε συσκευές που εχουν είτε μασκα προστασίας τα κυκλώματα είτε απλο στρώμα αλλά η κόλληση βγαίνει και στην πάνω πλευρά δεν εδίκνυται
2.Με σταθμό Θερμό αέρα . Πολύ καλή αποκόλληση, γρήγορη σχετικά αλλά θέλει προσοχή.
3.Με κολλητήρι που έχει τρύπα και εχει μέσα τρόμπα με μικρό κομπρεσεράκι. Είναι το ιδανικό. Αφαιρεί τα εξαρτήμα άμεσα και γρήγορα 



Επίσης μια καλή ιδέα (κυρίως για φορητές τηλεοράσεις) είναι η μετατροπή τους (εύκολα) σε βαλίτσα αποθηκευτικό χώρο.....To κουτί είναι απο μια φορητή κόκκινη Ferguison που είχα πάρει απο Ενδιβούργο το 88. Εβαλα μια πλάκα απο κοντρα πλακέ θαλάσης μπρος και πίσω και φυσικά μεντεσσέδες μικρούς και γάτζους κλεισίματος. Ειναι παναλαφρη και ιδανική να φιλάς τις κατασκευές σου και ίσως για κανα ταξιδάκι.

----------


## ninolas

> Φυσικά αξίζει αρκεί να είναι CRT δηλαδή να έχει σωλήνα καθοδικό. Φυσικά δεν θα βρεις λυχνίες αλλά πάλι θα βγάλεις όλα τα βασικά εξαρτήματα. 
> 
> Κάτι που δεν ζησητήσαμε σε αυτό το θέμα είναι ο τρόπος βγαλσίματος εξαρτημάτων. Λοιπόν επειδή έχω δοκιμάσει σχεδόν όλους τους τρόπους ενός ερασιτέχνη, να σας μεταφέρω την εμεπειρία μου.....
> 1. Με κολλητήρι και τρόμπα ...είναι ο πιο αργός, βασανιστικός τρόπος για να βγάλεις εξαρτήματα. Ο τροπός αυτός εδίκνυται μονο σε παλιες συσκευές που έχουν μόνο 1 στρώμα κολλήσεων (δεν είναι double sided pcb) Στις παλιές συσκευές αφαιρουνται εύκολα τα εξαρτήματα αλλά σε συσκευές που εχουν είτε μασκα προστασίας τα κυκλώματα είτε απλο στρώμα αλλά η κόλληση βγαίνει και στην πάνω πλευρά δεν εδίκνυται
> 2.Με σταθμό Θερμό αέρα . Πολύ καλή αποκόλληση, γρήγορη σχετικά αλλά θέλει προσοχή.
> 3.Με κολλητήρι που έχει τρύπα και εχει μέσα τρόμπα με μικρό κομπρεσεράκι. Είναι το ιδανικό. Αφαιρεί τα εξαρτήμα άμεσα και γρήγορα 
> 
> 
> 
> Επίσης μια καλή ιδέα (κυρίως για φορητές τηλεοράσεις) είναι η μετατροπή τους (εύκολα) σε βαλίτσα αποθηκευτικό χώρο.....



ωραίος ...
σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση και για τις χρήσιμες συμβουλές....
ναι νομίζω crt πρέπει να είναι δεν την έχω δει  πάντως μου είπε ότι είναι παλιά και είναι 15 inches...

----------


## JOHNY+

Αμα είναι πολύ παλιά η τηλεόραση ρε πιαδιά φτιάξτε την , είναι αντίκα . Ξέρετε πόσοι συλλέκτες υπάρχουνε. Αμα είναι σε καλή κατάσταση και είναι επισκευασμένη μπορεί να αξίζει αρκετά χρήματα .

----------


## Papas00zas

> Αμα είναι πολύ παλιά η τηλεόραση ρε πιαδιά φτιάξτε την , είναι αντίκα . Ξέρετε πόσοι συλλέκτες υπάρχουνε. Αμα είναι σε καλή κατάσταση και είναι επισκευασμένη μπορεί να αξίζει αρκετά χρήματα .



Ακριβώς. ΓΙΑΤΙ να βιάσω εεεεεεε διαλύσω μια τηλεόραση έτσι; Αυτά ΜΟΝΟ σε περίπτωση που είτε δεν υπάρχουν ανταλλακτικά, ειτε έχει σοβαρή ζημια-έχω δει ραγισμένο σασί με διαμήκες τραύμα από Philips και ουσιαστικα η τηλεόραση αχρηστεύτηκε. 
Ή αν όπως εγραψε ενας ειναι καμενη-η δεν ξερω κι εγώ τι-αλλα να είναι σε ασχημη κατασταση.

----------


## chris73



----------

πετρος647 (06-08-13)

----------


## agis68

> Αμα είναι πολύ παλιά η τηλεόραση ρε πιαδιά φτιάξτε την , είναι αντίκα . Ξέρετε πόσοι συλλέκτες υπάρχουνε. Αμα είναι σε καλή κατάσταση και είναι επισκευασμένη μπορεί να αξίζει αρκετά χρήματα .



Σε μια υγιή οικονομία φυσικά αξίζει να το κάνει αυτό για πιθανούς αγοραστές -συλλέκτες- που θα δώσουν μερικά χρήματα για να εμπλουτίσουν τη συλλογή τους. Αλλά με μια οικονομία που δεν σου επιτρέπει πολά έξοδα και που ακόμα αυτοι που διαθέτουν χρήματα για συλλογές είναι ανύπαρκτοι και αρκετά εξαρτήματα ακριβά φυσικά αξίζει να διαλύσεις μια παλιά crt για να επεναχρησιμοποιήσεις τα εξαρτήματα και το κουτί. Τώρα βέβαια αν πράγματι πρόκειται για παλιες τηλεόρασει επιπλα φυσικά αξίζει να επισκευαστεί

----------


## JOHNY+

> Σε μια υγιή οικονομία φυσικά αξίζει να το κάνει αυτό για πιθανούς αγοραστές -συλλέκτες- που θα δώσουν μερικά χρήματα για να εμπλουτίσουν τη συλλογή τους. Αλλά με μια οικονομία που δεν σου επιτρέπει πολά έξοδα και που ακόμα αυτοι που διαθέτουν χρήματα για συλλογές είναι ανύπαρκτοι και αρκετά εξαρτήματα ακριβά φυσικά αξίζει να διαλύσεις μια παλιά crt για να επεναχρησιμοποιήσεις τα εξαρτήματα και το κουτί. Τώρα βέβαια αν πράγματι πρόκειται για παλιες τηλεόρασει επιπλα φυσικά αξίζει να επισκευαστεί



Ε ναι για τέτειες παλιές τηλεοράσεις μιλάω !  Αμα είναι σε καλή κατάσταση μπορείς να την πουλήσεις και στο εξωτερικό , μέσω ebay η γενικά μέσω ίντερνετ . Στην ελλάδα υπάρχει κρίση αλλά στο εξωτερικό δεν τους έχει χτυπήσει σε όλες τις χώρες ακόμα για τα καλά . Τελευταία έχω παρατηρήσει οτι πολλά εστιατόρια , καταστήματα , καφετέρειες χρησιμοποιούνε παλιά πράγματα για διακόσμηση μέσα στα καταστήματα τους , άμα βρείς κανένα τέτοιο μαγαζί και μπορέσεις να την πουλήσεις και να μην δουλεύει ακόμη αυτοι μπορεί να την αγοράσουν .

----------


## ninolas

βρήκα στα σκουπίδια μια crt έγχρωμη(είδα ότι δεν είχε λάμπες) η οποία την άνοιξα και είδα ότι είχε καμμένη ασφάλεια την άλλαξα αλλά την ξανά έκαψε τέλος πάντων την έβαλα κάτω για να τις πάρω τα καλούδια της  αλλά είδα ότι έχει κάτι σαν λάμπα στον καθοδικό σωλήνα (βασικά από αυτά που έψαξα πρέπει να είναι πυροβόλο) και είναι μαζί με τον καθοδικό σωλήνα και ρωτώ είναι χρήσιμο σε κάτι αυτό ? γίνετε να βγει ή κάτι τέτοιο ?
συγνώμη άμα είπα μακακίες αλλά δεν τα γνωρίζω καλά... η τηλεόραση πληροφοριακά είναι η nordmende galaxy 51 ps

----------


## NOE

αν εννοείς αυτό
Το οποίο είναι ουσιαστικά το πίσω άκρο της οθόνης CRT, δεν μπορείς να το βγάλεις, αλλά και να μπορούσες δεν χρησιμεύει πουθενά.

----------


## ninolas

> αν εννοείς αυτό
> Το οποίο είναι ουσιαστικά το πίσω άκρο της οθόνης CRT, δεν μπορείς να το βγάλεις, αλλά και να μπορούσες δεν χρησιμεύει πουθενά.



ναι νομίζω μοιάζουν θα ανεβάσω εικόνα για επιβεβαίωση και κάτι άλλο σωστά είπα ότι το λένε πυροβόλο ?

----------


## NOE

κανόνι ηλεκτρονίων είναι, μην ασχολείσαι μαζί του, είναι άχρηστο. :Wink:

----------


## ninolas

> κανόνι ηλεκτρονίων είναι, μην ασχολείσαι μαζί του, είναι άχρηστο.




αυτό είναι..

----------


## Dimitris AR

Ναι , μακακια ειπες , αυτος ειναι ο "λαιμος" της οθονης ειναι δλδ ενα με την οθονη , απο αυτο βγαινουν οι τρεις δεσμες ηλεκτρονιων , για τα τρια χρωματα της εικονας μπλε , κοκκινο και πρασινο .

----------


## ninolas

> Ναι , μακακια ειπες , αυτος ειναι ο "λαιμος" της οθονης ειναι δλδ ενα με την οθονη , απο αυτο βγαινουν οι τρεις δεσμες ηλεκτρονιων , για τα τρια χρωματα της εικονας μπλε , κοκκινο και πρασινο .



οκ θα μάθω..  :Very Happy:

----------


## draco1

Όταν σου τι δώσουν δεν έχεις παρά να την λύσεις να δεις τι μπορεί να υπάρχει χρήσιμο,  σίγουρα θα έχει εξαρτήματα που θα μπορείς να αξιοποιήσεις

Εγώ κάποια στιγμή χρειάστηκα τον "καταρράκτη" από μία παλιά φιλιψ για κάτι δοκιμές που ήθελα να κάνω για ηλεκτροστατικά ηχεία

είχα κατασκευάσει ένα τροφοδοτικό που μου έδινε από 1 ΚV έως 22 KV μερικά μικροαμπερ

----------


## draco1

> θα μου απαντήσει κανένας σε αυτό ? Please....!!!!!



Όταν σου τι δώσουν δεν έχεις παρά να την λύσεις να δεις τι μπορεί να  υπάρχει χρήσιμο,  σίγουρα θα έχει εξαρτήματα που θα μπορείς να  αξιοποιήσεις

Εγώ κάποια στιγμή χρειάστηκα τον "καταρράκτη" από μία παλιά φιλιψ για κάτι δοκιμές που ήθελα να κάνω για ηλεκτροστατικά ηχεία

είχα κατασκευάσει ένα τροφοδοτικό που μου έδινε από 1 ΚV έως 22 KV μερικά μικροαμπερ

----------

